# Need help finding this song



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 1, 2016)

Awhile back someone posted a song I would really like to have. At the time didn't know how to save music, now I do. I'm not even sure of the title. Something like the place where I grew up or the school that I went to. It was sort of a folk song. A man sang it. I tried to find it on this site but there is so much to go through. Does anyone remember it? I wish I had written down the title.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 1, 2016)

Could it be this one?

Kenny Chesney, "Where I Grew Up"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Could it be this one?
> 
> Kenny Chesney, "Where I Grew Up"



No Nancy,that isn't it although I  like that song also. The one I am talking about seems like it may have been about a village or town or school in another country. I wish I could remember who posted it but I don't.  Thanks for looking,I appreciate it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

This song popped into my mind, not really a folk song though.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 2, 2016)

I didn't hear the song you're thinking about but I'm going to guess with these two..

John Mellencamp ~ Small Town

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CVLVaBECuc

Bruce Springsteen ~ My Home Town

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77gKSp8WoRg


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2016)

Could it be this one?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko1tX4sPv-A


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks to all who tried to find the song I was looking for. Aunt Bea,yours was pretty close to what I was looking for. I finally decided to go through my posts and found it. A member named Mike posted it in July. I hope I can get the song on here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 14, 2016)

Ruth my son told me about an app that allows you to save songs from YouTube directly to your hard drive. That way if the poster takes the song down, which happens quite a bit on YouTube, you'll have the copy on your computer. For songs/videos I really love, I take the extra step and send the saved copy to my Gmail account. If it's too big for Gmail, the song will be saved in Google Drive.  The name of the app is Clip Grab and it is super simple to use.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 14, 2016)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ruth my son told me about an app that allows you to save songs from YouTube directly to your hard drive. That way if the poster takes the song down, which happens quite a bit on YouTube, you'll have the copy on your computer. For songs/videos I really love, I take the extra step and send the saved copy to my Gmail account. If it's too big for Gmail, the song will be saved in Google Drive.  The name of the app is Clip Grab and it is super simple to use.




There is also this website.   http://www.youtube-mp3.org/  I love it because we can put our favorites onto a flash drive to play in the car. Also, if there are ads at start of song, the ad is not included in download.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for the link Marie5656. Seems like this is the same or similar process. I think Clip Grab takes a little less time, however. Putting on flash drive is a good idea. Once videos are on the hard drive, we'd have that option as well.


----------

